Ask HN: Have you gotten a job from HN's hiring threads? - mrsalt
======
sushid
We literally see this thread every month. The answer is yes,
recruiters/founders/managers hire people from HN.

------
giaour
Yes. I've also tried to hire through that thread and was not successful.

------
dyeje
No, but have done a good number of interviews from the Who's Hiring threads.

------
boltzmannbrain
I hired a remote SW engineer who reached out from one of the hiring threads.

------
trykondev
Yes I have -- I found my favorite job of my entire career on HN!

------
rasikjain
Yes, Got contract offers and ended up taking.

------
bvod
Yup. But I didn't take the offer.

